# Hi!



## Nicola (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi!
My name is Nicola (I know, I know, real original username). 
I am a mouse Mummy to a gorgeous longcoat texel (possible rex?) hereford fancy mouse. His name is Marvel (After a character in a book).
Anyways, here are some pictures (I'm computer illiterate, so if no photo's appear, don't laugh :lol: )





His new cage  (Just finished making it today)


----------



## Spiely (Jul 7, 2013)

He is beautiful! I love the fluffier varieties  great photos.


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

welcome, such a cute mouse


----------



## YourSoJelly (Jul 1, 2013)

Hey stranger! I love your cage! And your mouse, and your piggies. Erm... Your awesome. I AM SO GLAD WE ARE ON ANOTHER FORUM TOGETHER!!! Ok. I'm done!  Give a big ole smooch from his God-Mother!


----------



## sanctuary (Jun 23, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful <3 xx

Love your bin cage


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome  cute mouse


----------

